# 20 Gallon Oceanic Mint Terribilis Tank



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

The tank is a 20 gallon old school Oceanic tank with the tinted sides. It is lit with a Finnex RAY II fixture. It houses 3 x Mint Terribilis, 2 Fem and 1 male.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

It's kind of hard to tell what you've got going on in terms of substrate/water feature etc. because of pic quality, so what follows may be irrelevant.

It's my understanding not only that you can't go wrong with a layer of viv- and frog-appropriate leaf litter (for microfauna food, among other reasons), but also that an absence of leaves can be difficult for and possibly cause harm to your frogs because detritus can irritate their skin and/or they might get impacted dirt/mud/whatever when feeding.

I don't own darts (yet -- in 2 months I will!), so you definitely want a second opinion. I just want yer little froggies to be okay!


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Its Bio-media with some soil above it. The whole vivarium is planted. There is also a small water feature covered in Riccia. This litter of frogs never had dried leaf litter nor have any frogs in my care. When I trim the plants, I leave the cut leaves in the viv to give them somewhere to hide. 

The previous owner of the viv had a bumblebee and azerus in the tank for years with no litter as well.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Leaf litter isn't as crucial with terribilis as it is with other dart frogs, but having someplace where they can get away from moisture is.

I would just make sure you have a spot in the tank that you know dries out completely between mistings, a rock or piece of wood is ideal. You will want to avoid things like this: Terribilis foot rot? 

It's hard to tell from your FTS, do you have any ventilation on the tank?


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Dev30ils said:


> Leaf litter isn't as crucial with terribilis as it is with other dart frogs, but having someplace where they can get away from moisture is.
> 
> I would just make sure you have a spot in the tank that you know dries out completely between mistings, a rock or piece of wood is ideal. You will want to avoid things like this: Terribilis foot rot?
> 
> It's hard to tell from your FTS, do you have any ventilation on the tank?


There are two vents in the back and the top half of the lid. I do not mist this tank very often, so the top half of the vivarium typically stays pretty dry. The frogs seem to spend a lot of time in this area.


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Closeup of the substrate









Better FTS









Focus on Right hand side









Frog being photogenic


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Top down shot









I have had this mold looking stuff growing near my waterfall. Anyone know how to get rid of it? I've been brushing it off but its stubborn


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Funkateer_1 said:


> I have had this mold looking stuff growing near my waterfall. Anyone know how to get rid of it? I've been brushing it off but its stubborn


*Bump!

Does anyone know what this mold is and best way to prevent it from growing back...?*


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Everyone has mold grow in their tanks.

Best way to get rid of it is just to let springtails go to town eating it.

If you're not noticing springs eating it, it's possible the area may be too wet for them to get to. In that case you might want to turn off the water feature for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Almost all new tanks go through a mold stage. In very wet tanks that stage tend to be protracted. In a tank as wet as yours *appears* to be it can a reoccurring issue. Nothing wrong with the mold per se, and springtails should curb that. It may be hard to get a decent springtail population with no leaf litter and so much of the substrate being standing water.


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. The mold isn't to bad. Usually with a weekly brush off, it stays in check. The tank is only wet it the center, the sides are just overgrown with that fern. The wood in the middle is falling apart, I might take it out and turn the water feature into a small pond and put some endlers or a pair of killifish in there. 

The vivarium is over five years old. It was neglected and left in storage and given to me. Mold was all over it when I got it, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't bad.


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Molds gone, went to Costa Rica for my wedding and honeymoon. Brought back a ton of leaves to give my frogs a little taste of home 

Ripped out the right half and placed some leaves and coconut hut.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Funkateer_1 said:


> The tank is a 20 gallon old school Oceanic tank with the tinted sides. It is lit with a Finnex RAY II fixture. It houses 3 x Mint Terribilis, 2 Fem and 1 male.


Love it. To clarify, is it a 20L or does it have some other sort of dimensions?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Funkateer_1 said:


> Molds gone, went to Costa Rica for my wedding and honeymoon. Brought back a ton of leaves to give my frogs a little taste of home
> 
> Best wishes for the wedding. But terribilis come from Colombia, not Costa Rica.


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Tank is doing well. I lost one of the terribilis, looked like it wasn't getting enough food and disappeared. The two I have seem very chubby and not very into each other, though they do spend some together. Maybe both females?

I keep hacking back the fern, it seems like every few weeks I prune a freezer bag of the stuff. I've tried it in various other paludariums and hanging off of freshwater tanks and it withers away. It seems to need very humid enviroments. A creeping charlie plant popped out of nowhere and has exploded in growth. Looks cool


----------

